

Groundwork - Say Hello To responsive design made easy. - ghepting
http://groundworkcss.github.com
Groundwork offers the most advanced responsive layout techniques in the world. Featuring an incredibly flexible, nestable, fluid grid system: the Groundwork grid system supports any columns in any fractional amount from halves to twelths. The result is a framework that works for virtually any immaginable modern layout.
======
Pwnguinz
What differentiates this from Foundation or Bootstrap? Why do we need yet
_another_ "responsive framework"?

